# Alta infedeltà



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

*Alta infedeltà*

É un programma di real time in cui sono tre persone, marito, moglie e amante che, presumo in stanze separate, narrano il tradimento.
Ci sono cose illuminanti per tutti.
Chi lo vede?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un programma di real time in cui sono tre persone, marito, moglie e amante che, presumo in stanze separate, narrano il tradimento.
> Ci sono cose illuminanti per tutti.
> Chi lo vede?


l'ho visto.
non c'è partecipazione emotiva , i protagonisti sembrano sedati


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un programma di real time in cui sono tre persone, marito, moglie e amante che, presumo in stanze separate, narrano il tradimento.
> Ci sono cose illuminanti per tutti.
> Chi lo vede?


Curioso...darò un'occhiata, quando lo fanno?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho visto.
> non c'è partecipazione emotiva , i protagonisti sembrano sedati


Probabilmente lo sono.
E posso capirlo.
Pensa una Diletta lí in mezzo.




Paura


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho visto.
> non c'è partecipazione emotiva , i protagonisti sembrano sedati


Non è che sono pseudoattori che magari tra un anno fanno il grande fratello e fra due l'isola dei famosi?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che sono pseudoattori che magari tra un anno fanno il grande fratello e fra due l'isola dei famosi?


non lo escludo


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Curioso...darò un'occhiata, quando lo fanno?


Dal lunedì al venerdì alle 20 e 40

Se vai su realtime.it vedi anche le puntate giá trasmesse.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che sono pseudoattori che magari tra un anno fanno il grande fratello e fra due l'isola dei famosi?


Puó essere, ma intanto in molte occasioni centrano il bersaglio, ed é questo l'importante.
poi certo.
ha ragione Min, non é che siano "attivi", ma l'argomento non é proprio leggero.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2015)

ho visto l'universitaria con il professore ...e naturalmente l'avrei menata.
finale con la moglie che lo scopre a casa di lei e lui che rotola dalle scale ...e nonostante tutto chi lo soccorre è chi è stata allegramente tradita ...l'amante glielo lascia volentieri.
sconfortante ma piuttosto reale


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Marzo 2015)

Sarà una cazzatona immane giusto per qualche stronzo che ci crede pure. Senza offesa per il ci crede pure.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarà una cazzatona immane giusto per qualche stronzo che ci crede pure. Senza offesa per il ci crede pure.


Ma non é messa per chi crede o meno.
Dico solo che ci sono spunti interessanti.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto l'universitaria con il professore ...e naturalmente l'avrei menata.
> finale con la moglie che lo scopre a casa di lei e lui che rotola dalle scale ...e nonostante tutto chi lo soccorre è chi è stata allegramente tradita ...l'amante glielo lascia volentieri.
> sconfortante ma piuttosto reale


A me ha fatto prudere le mani la tipa delle lezioni di tango.
l'universitaria nelle media.
In compenso tutti dei polli spaziali.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

*Non credo*

che per i traditi sia buona cosa vederlo.
Potrebbero guastarsi e proprio non gli ci vuole, specie a feste imminenti.
Ma infatti penso che staranno alla larga da real time per un po'.


----------



## Uhlalá (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è che sono pseudoattori che magari tra un anno fanno il grande fratello e fra due l'isola dei famosi?


Probabile....secoli fa, quando mi dilettavo nel teatro amatoriale, vennero nella mia scuola dei tipi di Mediaset che selezionavano ragazzi e ragazze per interpretare ruoli in programmi tipo "colpo di fulmine"


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che per i traditi sia buona cosa vederlo.
> Potrebbero guastarsi e proprio non gli ci vuole, specie a feste imminenti.
> Ma infatti penso che staranno alla larga da real time per un po'.


Per sempre?
Cioè,  non guardare un programma che parla di tradimento per tutta la vita?


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Probabile....secoli fa, quando mi dilettavo nel teatro amatoriale, vennero nella mia scuola dei tipi di Mediaset che selezionavano ragazzi e ragazze per interpretare ruoli in programmi tipo "colpo di fulmine"


Peró una trasmissione, che non ho mai visto, come colpo di fulmine, non da nessun valore aggiunto, mentre invece dalla manciata di puntate che ho visto di alta infedeltà,  qualcosa invece da.
C era una storia che stavo guardando insieme a Mattia, e questa coppia (separata in studio) narrava tutti i passi che hanno portato al tradimento.
era stato lui a tradire, e il percorso era stato uguale a quello di Mattia.
E la tradita aveva messo in essere tutte o quasi, le fasi uguali alle mie.
É stato un bello specchio. E con Mattia ne abbiamo anche parlato.
In modo sereno.
Beh, ne parliamo sempre in modo sereno.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per sempre?
> Cioè,  non guardare un programma che parla di tradimento per tutta la vita?



No per sempre Tebe.
Per un po', il tempo che ci vuole per "decantare"...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che per i traditi sia buona cosa vederlo.
> Potrebbero guastarsi e proprio non gli ci vuole, *specie a feste imminenti.
> *Ma infatti penso che staranno alla larga da real time per un po'.


Ma vaffanculo tu e le feste imminenti, dai. Alle feste pensa, sta broccola.


----------



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un programma di real time in cui sono tre persone, marito, moglie e amante che, presumo in stanze separate, narrano il tradimento.
> Ci sono cose illuminanti per tutti.
> Chi lo vede?


Mai visto perchè la televisione la sera la vedo poco( dormo) ma ho seguito molto il programma alta infedeltà di radio deejay e l'interviste alle persone che tradivano , alcune verosimili altre non tanto convincenti .
Nell'ascoltare queste vicende mi riproposi di digitare la parola tradimento su google e sono approdato qui e in altri forum ma questo supera tutti anche se anche qui vale il motto" quello che avveniva prima era meglio"


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No per sempre Tebe.
> Per un po', il tempo che ci vuole per "decantare"...


Leggendo qui non si decantata mai ( anche se a me sembra impossibile), quindi meglio vederlo.
Magari una frase. Una situazione. Potrebbero far cambiare in meglio alcune "visioni".


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mai visto perchè la televisione la sera la vedo poco( dormo) ma ho seguito molto il programma alta infedeltà di radio deejay e l'interviste alle persone che tradivano , alcune verosimili altre non tanto convincenti .
> Nell'ascoltare queste vicende mi riproposi di digitare la parola tradimento su google e sono approdato qui e in altri forum ma questo supera tutti anche se anche qui vale il motto" quello che avveniva prima era meglio"


Cosa vuol dire il motto?


----------



## Uhlalá (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró una trasmissione, che non ho mai visto, come colpo di fulmine, non da nessun valore aggiunto, mentre invece dalla manciata di puntate che ho visto di alta infedeltà,  qualcosa invece da.
> C era una storia che stavo guardando insieme a Mattia, e questa coppia (separata in studio) narrava tutti i passi che hanno portato al tradimento.
> era stato lui a tradire, e il percorso era stato uguale a quello di Mattia.
> E la tradita aveva messo in essere tutte o quasi, le fasi uguali alle mie.
> ...


Avete trovato un ottimo equilibrio.....bello, davvero


----------



## ologramma (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire il motto?


Scusa mi sono rivolto con un termine non appropriato ma è un *modo di dire.
*Cercato su wikipedia

Un *motto è una frase, o una collezione di parole intese a descrivere le motivazioni o le intenzioni di un gruppo sociale o di un'organizzazione.

*


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Ho provato a vedere qualche episodio in rete, ma non riesco. Non ho resistito più di qualche minuto non perchè mi faccia male, ma perchè la spettacolarizzazione di un dolore tanto profondo mi disturba.

 L'esasperazione voluta di certi passaggi, i protagonisti, forse pilotati a dovere, che raccontano di sè come fossero autorità di chissà quale spessore o qualità mi parlano di questi tempi in cui ognuno, perfino attraverso la rivisitazione di un tradimento, tende a mettersi in mostra. In tv, poi. 
Ho visto davvero pochissimo, ma mi sembra una pappina per masse poco inclini agli approfondimenti, ma posso sbagliarmi, eh.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendo qui non si decantata mai ( anche se a me sembra impossibile), quindi meglio vederlo.
> Magari una frase. Una situazione. Potrebbero far cambiare in meglio alcune "visioni".



Sicuramente si potrà prendere qualche spunto, ma bisogna sciropparsi tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Ma levati quell'avatar, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Altrimenti usa questa:


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Fatto.



:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Guarda che bell'espressione sveglia e felice.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dal lunedì al venerdì alle 20 e 40
> 
> Se vai su realtime.it vedi anche le puntate giá trasmesse.


Ciao Tebe perdona l'ignoranza perche'non guardo la tv....ma e'un canale,o un sito internet??

cosi'stasera lo guardo,poi ti dico,perche'in materia sono ferrato.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe perdona l'ignoranza perche'non guardo la tv....ma e'un canale,o un sito internet??
> 
> cosi'stasera lo guardo,poi ti dico,perche'in materia sono ferrato.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Frequento forum da 15 anni ma un nick odioso come questo credo di averlo incontrato poche volte. Proprio mi repelle il modo, la sostanza, l'ironia, perfino il mettersi in mostra col blu della scrittura. Brividi.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho provato a vedere qualche episodio in rete, ma non riesco. Non ho resistito più di qualche minuto non perchè mi faccia male, ma perchè la spettacolarizzazione di un dolore tanto profondo mi disturba.
> 
> L'esasperazione voluta di certi passaggi, i protagonisti, forse pilotati a dovere, che raccontano di sè come fossero autorità di chissà quale spessore o qualità mi parlano di questi tempi in cui ognuno, perfino attraverso la rivisitazione di un tradimento, tende a mettersi in mostra. In tv, poi.
> Ho visto davvero pochissimo, ma mi sembra una pappina per masse poco inclini agli approfondimenti, ma posso sbagliarmi, eh.


Ma l approfondimento fa parte della persona, non di quello che vede.
Se sei incline a scavati dentro lo fai vedendo anche una mischiata qualunque, perchè magari in quella mischiata una frase, un oggetto o dio sa cosa, ti fa scattare l illuminazione.

Solo questo.
Per me.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l approfondimento fa parte della persona, non di quello che vede.
> Se sei incline a scavati dentro lo fai vedendo anche una mischiata qualunque, perchè magari in quella mischiata una frase, un oggetto o dio sa cosa, ti fa scattare l illuminazione.
> 
> Solo questo.
> Per me.



Certo, sono d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró una trasmissione, che non ho mai visto, come colpo di fulmine, non da nessun valore aggiunto, mentre invece dalla manciata di puntate che ho visto di alta infedeltà, qualcosa invece da.
> C era una storia che stavo guardando insieme a Mattia, e questa coppia (separata in studio) narrava tutti i passi che hanno portato al tradimento.
> era stato lui a tradire, e il percorso era stato uguale a quello di Mattia.
> E la tradita aveva messo in essere tutte o quasi, le fasi uguali alle mie.
> ...


dopo gli hai sputato nel caffè?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Frequento forum da 15 anni* ma un nick odioso come questo credo di averlo incontrato poche volte. Proprio mi repelle il modo, la sostanza, l'ironia, perfino il mettersi in mostra col blu della scrittura. Brividi.


Vantatene.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Marzo 2015)

Io seguivo il programma di Radiodeejay il Venerdì mattina.
Quello era un pguno nello stomaco vero!
Qualcuno se lo ricorda?


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe perdona l'ignoranza perche'non guardo la tv....ma e'un canale,o un sito internet??
> 
> cosi'stasera lo guardo,poi ti dico,perche'in materia sono ferrato.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


È un canale TV, con il suo sito internet.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo gli hai sputato nel caffè?


Ovvio.
:carneval:

Ah che belle le vecchie e sane abitudini sputacchiatorie.
Un toccasana.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Una storia mi aveva colpita.
Mi ricordo solo che lui ha tradito lei, forse proprio quella della studentessa, lei perdona e alla fine nei titoli di coda, dove ti dicono se poi questa coppia è rimasta insieme o no c era scritto che appunto, loro erano rimasti insieme e che lei (la tradita) confessava solo in quel momento di aver fatto un week end con un caro amico.
Non è dato sapere lui come l abbia presa.
Spero bene.
:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un canale TV, con il suo sito internet.



Roba invornita Tebina....ho visto che propongono il test''Alta infedelta'''....ho provato a farlo,ma mi sono fernato subito.Nessuna risposta mi identifica.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Frequento forum da 15 anni ma un nick odioso come questo credo di averlo incontrato poche volte. Proprio mi repelle il modo, la sostanza, l'ironia, perfino il mettersi in mostra col blu della scrittura. Brividi.


repelle e' una brutta parola. 
lothar non e' poi cosi malaccio, e tu sei qui da troppo poco e lui scrive talmente tanto poco per poter fare queste affermazioni.
mi si perdoni e che si sappia che io non sono certo una fan di lothar


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una storia mi aveva colpita.
> Mi ricordo solo che lui ha tradito lei, forse proprio quella della studentessa, lei perdona e alla fine nei titoli di coda, dove ti dicono se poi questa coppia è rimasta insieme o no c era scritto che appunto, loro erano rimasti insieme e che lei (la tradita) confessava solo in quel momento di aver fatto un week end con un caro amico.
> Non è dato sapere lui come l abbia presa.
> Spero bene.
> :carneval:


no, c'era scritto che lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di dirglielo


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vantatene.


Non me ne vanto, non mi pento e non mi dolgo. Così è


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2015)

voglio cambiare il nick in barbie bear


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non me ne vanto, *non mi pento e non mi dolgo*. Così è


Male.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Scusa mi sono rivolto con un termine non appropriato ma è un *modo di dire.
> *Cercato su wikipedia
> 
> Un *motto è una frase, o una collezione di parole intese a descrivere le motivazioni o le intenzioni di un gruppo sociale o di un'organizzazione.
> ...


Non in italiano.
Non capivo cosa ci entrasse il motto che hai citato con il programma.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non é messa per chi crede o meno.
> Dico solo che ci sono spunti interessanti.


Ma infatti.
Storie assai verosimili interpretate da attori.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio cambiare il nick in barbie bear


Copiona 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


E pekkè? 
E' grazie alla mia mania scribacchina se vi ho trovati e mi state tanDo aiutando. Che poi, se vuoi dire che ho trascurato l'amato bene per sparare cazzate nei forum, ti assicuro che NON ci sta. Lui è una specie di hacker che in rete praticamente vive, dunque o mi adattavo o perivo o proprio non mettevo in piedi un matrimonio. Mondieudelafrance, Blow Job, non mi costringere a riflettere troppo


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> repelle e' una brutta parola.
> lothar non e' poi cosi malaccio, e tu sei qui da troppo poco e lui scrive talmente tanto poco per poter fare queste affermazioni.
> mi si perdoni e che si sappia che io non sono certo una fan di lothar



Ti perdono perchè sei una cucciola deliziosa, ma "repelle" sarà pure una brutta parola, epperò è perfetta per lui. Che ci frega, tanto lui ha detto che è solo un nick e che non lo tocca nulla.


 Lothar per me è un imbecille, un poveraccio che inganna la moglie (che pure gli fa trovare fiori per San valentino) prendendola per il culo ad ogni piè sospinto, trombando nei motel con qualche sfigata raccattata nel web o dove gli capita, tanto per sentirsi ancora gggiovane e piacente. E se ne vanta pure, cosa che depone a suo sfavore dimostrando di avere aria fritta nel cervello. Questo penso. A lui non frega dei gudizi degli altri, a me non frega di lui, dunque nessun problema si pone . Si parla e si scrive tanto per muovere l'aria.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, c'era scritto che lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di dirglielo


OK, ma se hanno visto il programma lui lo sa ora.
A meno che non sia analfabeta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK, ma se hanno visto il programma lui lo sa ora.
> A meno che non sia analfabeta.



Per me è tutto stabilito a priori, proprio tutto. Quei personaggi saranno retribuiti per il loro contributo nel nutrire l'ingordigia della gente riguardo i cazzi (è il caso di dirlo  ) degli altri. Figuriamoci se uno scopre dai titoli di coda qualcosa di così importante...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti perdono perchè sei una cucciola deliziosa, ma "repelle" sarà pure una brutta parola, epperò è perfetta per lui. Che ci frega, tanto lui ha detto che è solo un nick e che non lo tocca nulla.
> 
> 
> Lothar per me è un imbecille, un poveraccio che inganna la moglie (che pure gli fa trovare fiori per San valentino) prendendola per il culo ad ogni piè sospinto, trombando nei motel con qualche sfigata raccattata nel web o dove gli capita, tanto per sentirsi ancora gggiovane e piacente. E se ne vanta pure, cosa che depone a suo sfavore dimostrando di avere aria fritta nel cervello. Questo penso. A lui non frega dei gudizi degli altri, a me non frega di lui, dunque nessun problema si pone . Si parla e si scrive tanto per muovere l'aria.



:corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:ti donano mai goduta...


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:ti donano mai goduta...




Guarda che non c'è bisogno di dare altre dimostrazioni di quanto sei idiota, eh. Basta che scrivi normalmente.


..e quelle faccine semmai dedicale a tua moglie, che spero in questo momento le stia facendo a te le corna, superpirla, non a una sconosciuta.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me è tutto stabilito a priori, proprio tutto. Quei personaggi saranno retribuiti per il loro contributo nel nutrire l'ingordigia della gente riguardo i cazzi (è il caso di dirlo  ) degli altri. Figuriamoci se uno scopre dai titoli di coda qualcosa di così importante...


Beh, ma è anche normale che essendo un programma registratosia studiato a tavolino.
Se no sai che circo.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK, ma se hanno visto il programma lui lo sa ora.
> A meno che non sia analfabeta.


più che altro cieco.
sì, dicevo direttamente ...ha il sapore di una vendetta sciocca


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2015)

una risposta che ti riscatta completamente:singleeye:





lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:ti donano mai goduta...


----------



## Tessa (31 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio cambiare il nick in barbie bear


Eh no, qui di barbie ce n'e' gia' una!


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro cieco.
> sì, dicevo direttamente ...ha il sapore di una vendetta sciocca


Io la vedo una vendetta intelligente e ironica.
Che fa tanto bene al cuore presumo per lei.
E ha fatto bene.
In fondo è stato molto più cretino lui.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Mi sono vista tutti gli episodi in streaming su real time poichè sono malata.
Ha ragione minni. Sedatissimi..romani per la maggior parte...


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mi sono vista tutti gli episodi in streaming su real time poichè sono malata.
> Ha ragione minni. Sedatissimi..romani per la maggior parte...


E beh...da sani era un horror presumo.


Io ci sarei andata cannata.
Nella parte di tradita ovviamente.









Mi sto vedendo. Ora parte la kretinite.
Vado a trovare Bender


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

Mi state facendo venire la curiosità!


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Mizzica. 
Tutti gli episodi?
Tutti? ne guardo due o tre alla settimana e mi basta, giustamente non è che sia tutto sto divertimento.
Preferisco decisamente, in materia, quello americano. The cheater mi sembra.
Minchia quello.
Pesante.
E che botte.
Ho dovuto smettere perché mi impressionava a volte.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi state facendo venire la curiosità!


Ma no, è davvero una trasmissione narcolettica però ripeto. Ci sono cose illuminanti secondo me, che possono far nascere la scintilla a chi è predisposto.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi state facendo venire la curiosità!



Visto per l a prima volt questa sera!

NON DALL'INIZIO. 

Pero' erano due storie di tradimento abbastanza normali....senza figli di mezzo,  di corta durata.

UNA SCOPERTA per un unghia finta persa nella doccia....poi filmata dalla legittima in ospedale...corna tra cardiologi

L'ATRA scoperta perche' amante facocera. Piu' interessante il forum per ora.....

Pero'  la cardiologa ha cacciato dall'ospedale sia il suo compagno che l'amante.   :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2015)

Visto un pó...

potete pure non crederci, ma fa "effetto" pure ai traditori. 

Notte notte


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto un pó...
> 
> potete pure non crederci, ma fa "effetto" pure ai traditori.
> 
> Notte notte


Spiega mia cara.
In che senso fa effetto pure ai traditori?
Nel senso che gli fa venire "dubbi?" vedendo i traditi raccontare dalla parte?
Te lo chiedo perché è stata la mia impressione.

Anche se i traditori del programma  sono tutti alle prime armi.

E rispondo anche a non minricordo chi che diceva che sono tutte coppie senza figli.
Mibsembra normale.
Tutelano i minori.
Mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Volevo farti notare che come ampiamente previsto ti sei lanciata in quarta su sta fesseria dei multicasi di Pandora (...) ed il risultato è che t'è passata la fantasia.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spiega mia cara.
> In che senso fa effetto pure ai traditori?
> Nel senso che gli fa venire "dubbi?" vedendo i traditi raccontare dalla parte?
> Te lo chiedo perché è stata la mia impressione.
> ...


Spiacente, ho visto troppo poco per dare contributi interessanti a questa discussione.
inoltre, sai che non dò importanza alla fedeltà fisica.

Terra terra, quando il traditore viene scoperto si annoda lo stomaco...


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo farti notare che come ampiamente previsto ti sei lanciata in quarta su sta fesseria dei multicasi di Pandora (...) ed il risultato è che t'è passata la fantasia.


Sei fortunato ad avere il tempo di notarlo.
Tempo...bella cosa.

Che ricordi io e il tempo libero.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei fortunato ad avere il tempo di notarlo.
> Tempo...bella cosa.
> 
> Che ricordi io e il tempo libero.


See.


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


Quindi lo leggi, per avere notato l assenza.
Ma guarda.
Chi l avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi lo leggi, per avere notato l assenza.
> Ma guarda.
> Chi l avrebbe mai detto.


Ma che leggo, giusto le date dei post ma perchè sapevo che finiva così.


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che leggo, giusto le date dei post ma perchè sapevo che finiva così.


See


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

hai visto la puntata di oggi?
l'amante l'ha sfanculata e lei è tornata a casa...non si fa così


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto la puntata di oggi?
> l'amante l'ha sfanculata e lei è tornata a casa...non si fa così


Ma la finisci di guardare ste merdate?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la finisci di guardare ste merdate?


che ci posso fare se sono stupidina?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono stupidina?


E campa cazzo invece di guardare ste mongolate ultratelefonate sulla vita degli altri, tipo questo e Uomini e Donne. Non sei solo stupidina, sei imbranata proprio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E campa cazzo invece di guardare ste mongolate ultratelefonate sulla vita degli altri, tipo questo e Uomini e Donne. Non sei solo stupidina, sei imbranata proprio.


grazie, gliela mettero tutta .
ti spiace se ora vado a vedere quarto grado?
ciao


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, gliela mettero tutta .
> ti spiace se ora vado a vedere quarto grado?
> ciao



NON lo trasmettono questa sera.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Beccate questa.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

disy, li mortacci :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> disy, li mortacci :rotfl:



Saputo da mia figlia che lo guarda ed ogni tanto anch'io!


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto la puntata di oggi?
> l'amante l'ha sfanculata e lei è tornata a casa...non si fa così


Vista.
Si.
Madonna mia.
Io piuttosto avrei dormito sotto i ponti.
Che tristezza mi ha fatto.
Peró...che smerdata ha beccato lei.
O era l altra storia quella beccata dopo un anno come una polla?


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON lo trasmettono questa sera.


Minchia.
É arrivata.



:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> É arrivata.
> 
> 
> ...



Settimana di Passione, finalmente Pasqua!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2015)

non è che potete metterci il riassunto?

se vi avanza tempo se ne avete voglia.

amore sparso ragionevolmente sopra tutti voi.

ubriaca di sonno ovviamente. Anche se ho bevuto due bicchieri e passa di un... T... T... 

Bà.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Lui e lei vanno una sera al ristorante.
Lui geloso come una scimmia, sempre e comunque, lei piuttosto appariscente e carina.
Vivono insieme da qualche anno.
La sera del ristorante lei ha un abito molto sexy e al collo un papillon.
Lui si incazzare per abito e papillon lei se ne forte.
Anzi.
Nel mezzo della cena si fa un selfie e lo posta sul suo blog, scrivendo che lei non ci trova niente di male a vestirsi così.
Nel frattempo davanti al tavolo passa parecchie volte un figone da circo, che ovviamente adocchia lei.
E una volta.
E due.
E tre.
All ennesimo passaggio lei gli sorride.
Il fidanzato ci esce di testa e litigano.
Finiscono la cena sempre litigando, escono dal locale litigando eccetera eccetera.
Ad un certo punto una macchina  si ferma.
È buio. Non si vede chi c è dentro. Un ragazzo chiede a lei se ha da accendere.
Lei molla la discussione, prende l accendino e si avvicina.
Dentro seduto ddietro, c è il ragazzo sorridente del ristorante che quando le ridà l accendino, le mette in mano anche un biglietto con il suo cellulare.
Lei rimane stupita, ma decide di mettere in tasca in biglietto e torna a litigare con il convivente.

Fine prima parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui e lei vanno una sera al ristorante.
> Lui geloso come una scimmia, sempre e comunque, lei piuttosto appariscente e carina.
> Vivono insieme da qualche anno.
> La sera del ristorante lei ha un abito molto sexy e al collo un papillon.
> ...


Sti cazzo di racconti uscivano su Playmen (e simili) e di solito erano scritti tra una sequela di foto porno dove qualcuno (il protagonista maschile tipicamente) poi si trombava qualcun'altra sul cofano di una fuori serie.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Lei aspetta dieci giorni prima di chiamare, lo chiama dopo infinite discussioni con il suo lui.
Morale della favola lei tradisce , con il figone da circo.
Comincia la storia. Si scopano in lungo e in largo, addirittura anche a casa di lei.
Una sera però, il compagno torna prima e incrocia il figone al portone.
Mentre sale le scale pensa a dove ha già visto quel ragazzo e gli torna in mente.
Entra in casa come una furia, trova lei che cambia le lenzuola ma come sempre succede, lei per salvarsi il culo, attacca lui dandogli del paranoico visionario rompicoglioni geloso.
Tutto rientra. Lui si sente pure un po in colpa.
Lei continua a scopare l' altro.

Fine seconda parte


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sti cazzo di racconti uscivano su Playmen (e simili) e di solito erano scritti tra una sequela di foto porno dove qualcuno (il protagonista maschile tipicamente) poi si trombava qualcun'altra sul cofano di una fuori serie.


Letture impegnative e formative.
Bravo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

La scema però, che ha un passato da fedele, tradisce da fedele quindi si fa i film in testa perché si sta innamorando del figone, il quale basta dargli un occhiata per capire che a lui interessa solo scopare in allegria senza tante cazzate.
Il rapporto ufficiale intanto fa acqua da tutte le parti.
Litigano. Non scopano. Lui sempre più geloso e sospettoso.
Finché dopo l' ennesima litigata sempre a causa dei sospetti sul figone, lei fa le valige e va via di casa.
Con il suo trolley marca facocera, si dirige tutta felice verso casa del figone.
Lui apre e se la ritrova davanti che tutta felice gli dice che lo ama, che ha lasciato il compagno e che va a vivere  da lui.
Al figone viene un colpo apoplettico con tanto di soffocamento.
Quando si riprende le chiede se è scema (si) e le dice senza mezzi termini di tornare da dove è venuta.

Lei che fa?
Torna con il suo trolley da facovera dal fidanzato che quando la vede tornare è talmente contento che le chiede di sposarlo e pire scusa per avere dubitato.
Lei alla proposta risponde si.
(Che coraggio. Gli fa pure credere di essere tornata perché non le sembrava giusto non dare un altra possibilità al loro rapporto)


Fine terza parte.

Ora arriva il bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Letture impegnative e formative.
> Bravo!


Tra i miei dodici ed i sedici non è che ci fosse molto altro da quel punto di vista, sai com'è. Non è come adesso che ci sono questi supersimpatici programmi "verità" per Minni e Tebe annoiate.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2015)

minchia sono stremata: tutta la notte a guardare geordie shore


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia sono stremata: tutta la notte a guardare geordie shore


Come ti capisco.
Mi sono anche 238 puntate della Rivincita degli ex


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Passa qualche mese in cui lei è tutta innamoratina e lui pure, poi una sera vengono invitati a cena dal capo di lei, che ga intenzione di promuoverla quindi festeggiano.
Sfiga vuole che il.ristorante sia lo stesso dove il figone le aveva fatto sorriso.
Un po di tensione ma poi tutto rientra.
Cena buona, tutti allegri finché il capo di lei, essendo cliente abituale del posto, racconta che il cameriere gli ha narrato una storia incredibile
Ovvero che una tipa che lui si era fatto qualche mese fa, piuttosto figa che aveva cconosciuto li dandole poi il cellulare di nascosto, era improvvisamente impazzita e una sera se la era ritrovata in casa, pronta a vivere con lui.
Lui ovviamente l aveva rispedita dal fidanzato, dicendo che il coglione se la era ripresa.
Gelo intorno al tavolo, anche perché il particolare del papillon era uscito fuori.
Lui, il tradito, riesce a mantenere la calma, prende il suo smartphone, va nel blog di lei, cerca la foto della sera dove si era fotografata con sto benedetto papillon mostrando la foto a tutto il tavolo dice
Questa è la troia che mi sono ripreso.
E la molla quattro a zero.

Fine della storia.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra i miei dodici ed i sedici non è che ci fosse molto altro da quel punto di vista, sai com'è. Non è come adesso che ci sono questi supersimpatici programmi "verità" per Minni e Tebe annoiate.



Madonna che noioso.
Come se playman lo avesse letto solo lui.
Dai su, vai a dare del disagiato a qualcuno del forum cattolici romani.













Minchia . ce lo vedo proprio su quel forum.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2015)

La storia è più improbabile di quelle che leggiamo qui a cui non crediamo e il livello dei protagonisti è da Jersey Shore.
Io ho retto 30 secondi. Però io non sopporto la falsità dei reality e il basso livello della recitazione.

Segnalo invece In treatment e la storia di coppia.


----------



## Tessa (9 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La storia è più improbabile di quelle che leggiamo qui a cui non crediamo e il livello dei protagonisti è da Jersey Shore.
> Io ho retto 30 secondi. Però io non sopporto la falsità dei reality e il basso livello della recitazione.
> 
> Segnalo invece In treatment e la storia di coppia.


E dopo In Treatment, chi vede sempre su sky Atlantic '1992'? La fiction di Accorsi su Mani Pulite. Io ne sono completamente addicted! Bellissima.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E dopo In Treatment, chi vede sempre su sky Atlantic '1992'? La fiction di Accorsi su Mani Pulite. Io ne sono completamente addicted! Bellissima.


Mattia incollato, io meno.
La guardo perché mi fa sesso accorsi.
Non riesco a godermela sta serie.


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Le ragazze, belle, ma recitano da cani


----------



## Tessa (9 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Le ragazze, belle, ma recitano da cani


Tea Falco non bellissima. Poi fuori parte con la parlata strascicata che dovrebbe fare la milanese bene. Proprio sbagliata. Ma piccolo dettaglio rispetto al ritmo della sceneggiatura che mi lascia incollata proprio come Mattia di Tebe. 
E poi Accorsi l'ho proprio rivalutato, non come attore ma perche' la serie l'ha ideata lui.


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Galline


----------



## Tessa (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Galline


Boh


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tea Falco non bellissima. Poi fuori parte con la parlata strascicata che dovrebbe fare la milanese bene. Proprio sbagliata. Ma piccolo dettaglio rispetto al ritmo della sceneggiatura che mi lascia incollata proprio come Mattia di Tebe.
> E poi Accorsi l'ho proprio rivalutato, non come attore ma perche' la serie l'ha ideata lui.


La Falco è un tipo, poi credo voglia fare la "fattona", se ho capito bene[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La Falco è un tipo, poi credo voglia fare la "fattona", se ho capito bene[emoji2] [emoji2]


Insopportabile


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Galline


Torna subito in camera tua a farti le pugnette e non disturbare i grandi quando parlano di cose serie.Su. Vai.E chiudi la porta


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Insopportabile


Vero? Peccato perché il physique du rôle ce l'avrebbe... riesce a far emergere la Leone, che se la cava meglio.
A me piace l'attore di Di Pietro, secondo me si è ispirato non solo al vero Di Pietro, ma anche al Ispettore Colombo [emoji2]


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Torna subito in camera tua a farti le pugnette e non disturbare i grandi quando parlano di cose serie.Su. Vai.E chiudi la porta


Invidiosa


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Invidiosa


Di cosa?
Delle tue pugnette? 
Le ho le mani. Riesco a farmelo anche io tranquillamente.
Grazie per il pensiero cucciolino. 
Ora torna a dormire e spegni la luce.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Anche la TV e lo smartphone.


----------



## bg1981 (10 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Di cosa?
> Delle tue pugnette?
> Le ho le mani. Riesco a farmelo anche io tranquillamente.
> Grazie per il pensiero cucciolino.
> Ora torna a dormire e spegni la luce.


Okkio perche alla tua eta rischi un colpetto ..


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró una trasmissione, che non ho mai visto, come colpo di fulmine, non da nessun valore aggiunto, mentre invece dalla manciata di puntate che ho visto di alta infedeltà,  qualcosa invece da.
> C era una storia che stavo guardando insieme a Mattia, e questa coppia (separata in studio) narrava tutti i passi che hanno portato al tradimento.
> era stato lui a tradire, e il percorso era stato uguale a quello di Mattia.
> E la tradita aveva messo in essere tutte o quasi, le fasi uguali alle mie.
> ...


Quindi Mattia sa' della tua storia con "Manager" ?????
Pensavo non gliel'avessi mai rivelato....


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendo qui non si decantata mai ( anche se a me sembra impossibile), quindi meglio vederlo.
> Magari una frase. Una situazione. Potrebbero far cambiare in meglio alcune "visioni".


Il paradosso di questo programma e' che "involontariamente" insegnano ai traditori quali sbagli NON commettere per essere scoperti....


----------



## drusilla (10 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Okkio perche alla tua eta rischi un colpetto ..


Ma se sei nuovo che ne sai dell'età di Tebe??[emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## bg1981 (10 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Torna subito in camera tua a farti le pugnette e non disturbare i grandi quando parlano di cose serie.Su. Vai.E chiudi la porta


Deduzione


----------



## Tessa (10 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Deduzione


Da cosa? Tebe pare una ragazzina!


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma se sei nuovo che ne sai dell'età di Tebe??[emoji41] [emoji41]



E' lavato con Perlana!


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Quindi Mattia sa' della tua storia con "Manager" ?????
> Pensavo non gliel'avessi mai rivelato....


Veramente si è parlato della sua ex amante


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Il paradosso di questo programma e' che "involontariamente" insegnano ai traditori quali sbagli NON commettere per essere scoperti....


Insegnano ai fedeli che tradiscono quali sbagli non si devono free.
I veri diversamente fedeli quegli errori, non li fanno.
Sono davvero da polli totali, che manco un bimbo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Da cosa? Tebe pare una ragazzina!


Ma no.
I miei 72 anni si vedono tutti.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no.
> I miei 72 anni si vedono tutti.


Allora hai l'aspetto della strega che da qualcosa a biancaneve?


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Okkio perche alla tua eta rischi un colpetto ..


Direi il colpetto ancora no.
Altro forse, ma quello...
Ora tocco il pipino del giovin Mattia come anti sfiga.
Tra l altro stiamo per prendere l aereo.
Simo ancora a Parigi in coda al gate.
Che noia.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora hai l'aspetto della strega che da qualcosa a biancaneve?


Uguale.
Solo che io ho i capelli rossi.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Solo che io ho i capelli rossi.


Visti ma qui nel tuo avatar hai il cappuccio e non si notano
Passate bene le vacanze , sapevo che il viaggio era rimandato ma alla fine sei riuscita a partire:up::up:


----------



## Nicka (12 Aprile 2015)

Sono riuscita a vederlo stasera per la prima volta...
E' terrificante!


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono riuscita a vederlo stasera per la prima volta...
> E' terrificante!


Si!
Ma il bello è quello.
Sono giorni che non lo vedo, qualche storia interessante di polli?


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Minchia, sono quasi le due e non ho sonno.

Che palle.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia, sono quasi le due e non ho sonno.
> 
> Che palle.



Ciao

siamo in due ... 

altra notte lunga, mi sa ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Il tramonto sopra Parigi


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> siamo in due ...
> 
> ...


No dai. Pensa positivo.
Ora provo a dormire che è meglio.
Provaci anche tu.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No dai. Pensa positivo.
> Ora provo a dormire che è meglio.
> Provaci anche tu.



Ciao

io continuo a leggere ... prima o poi il sonno mi verrà ... 


Notte ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

A forza di fotografare le mie grazie scheletriche e passatelle, sto diventando bravissima come fotografa.



Si.
Vado a dormire, prima che il delirio di egocentrico mi pervasa.
Più del.solito intendo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si!
> Ma il bello è quello.
> Sono giorni che non lo vedo, qualche storia interessante di polli?


Non so se erano repliche, di solito la domenica mandano repliche su realtime...in ogni caso poco me ne viene perchè per me era la prima puntata...
La peggiore che potessi vedere tra l'altro!
Avvocato e moglie e ragazzina decisamente più giovane.
Lui si prende la scuffia per la fanciulla, al punto di prendere in affitto un appartamento dove vedersi, la ragazzina ci abitava e lui in ogni momento libero andava lì, l'avvocato ci aveva pure messo il proprio cognome e nome sul campanello. Praticamente una doppia vita.
Lui che con la moglie cercava figli che non arrivavano...
La moglie che comincia a nasare qualcosa, nasa al punto di arrivare a scoprire l'appartamento...si presenta lì dalla ragazzina presentandosi come moglie del suo amante. La ragazzina che le dice "guardi signora mia parli pure con suo marito" e la sbatte fuori.
Lui che torna a casa e trova la moglie che gli ha tagliato in mille pezzetti tutti i completi, le camicie e le cravatte...
Si parlano, decidono di riprovare, 10 anni non si buttano via così e bla bla bla...lui chiude con la ragazzina.
Tutto pare sistemato, passano alcuni mesi, non si sentono più e i due decidono di riprovare a cercare figli.
L'unica condizione che ha messo la moglie era appunto il fatto che lui chiudesse totalmente con l'altra. Lui lo fa.
La ragazzina si fa i cazzi suoi per mesi, poi decide di contattarlo. Giorni e giorni di chiamate e messaggi ai quali lui non risponde mai. Anche se un po' a dire il vero sente la mancanza.
La ragazzina si fa prendere dal giramento di coglioni e si presenta una sera direttamente a casa loro.
Va ad aprire la moglie e si trova davanti la ragazzina...visibilmente incinta.
Morale della favola: la moglie lo schioda seduta stante e si trasferisce all'estero. Lui si piglia la ragazzina puerpera dicendo che a vederla sulla porta è esploso di gioia...e vissero tutti felici e contenti.
Brividi di terrore.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2015)

la sensazione generale è che tutto sia  molto casuale e che in realtà i sentimenti radicati non esistano veramente .
non escludo che sia veramente così ed è sconfortante.
non so se riesco a spiegarmi ma a parte l'ovvia premessa che il racconto sia a mò di fiction la riflessione di base nel prendere in considerazione le tre versioni schiette è quella sopra.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sensazione generale è che tutto sia  molto casuale e che in realtà i sentimenti radicati non esistano veramente .
> non escludo che sia veramente così ed è sconfortante.
> non so se riesco a spiegarmi ma a parte l'ovvia premessa che il racconto sia a mò di fiction la riflessione di base nel prendere in considerazione le tre versioni schiette è quella sopra.


Ci sono i distinguo nelle persone a mio parere.
Ci sono quelle persone che provano sentimenti nei confronti della persona che hanno davanti, senza se e senza ma. Hanno conosciuto pregi e difetti di quella persona e la vogliono nonostante tutto.
Poi ci sono quelle persone, più diffuse a mio parere, che provano sentimenti non per la persona ma per la situazione. Si innamorano di chi è funzionale loro in quel momento...ed è per quello che i sentimenti non solo non sono ben radicati, ma non esistono...proprio perchè l'essere funzionale per un'altra persona è assolutamente variabile.


----------



## Spot (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono i distinguo nelle persone a mio parere.
> Ci sono quelle persone che provano sentimenti nei confronti della persona che hanno davanti, senza se e senza ma. Hanno conosciuto pregi e difetti di quella persona e la vogliono nonostante tutto.
> Poi ci sono quelle persone, più diffuse a mio parere, che provano sentimenti non per la persona ma per la situazione. Si innamorano di chi è funzionale loro in quel momento...ed è per quello che i sentimenti non solo non sono ben radicati, ma non esistono...proprio perchè l'essere funzionale per un'altra persona è assolutamente variabile.


Quotissimo e me la segno pure da qualche parte perchè è spiegata bene.

E' un'impressione che ho sempre avuto anch'io. 
Ovviamente persona e situazione sono due fattori interdipendenti.. ma generalmente noto una particolare propensione ad "innamorarsi" più di una che dell'altra, a seconda dei casi.


Comunque complimenti a Minerva per l'avatar.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ci sono i distinguo nelle persone a mio parere.*
> Ci sono quelle persone che provano sentimenti nei confronti della persona che hanno davanti, senza se e senza ma. Hanno conosciuto pregi e difetti di quella persona e la vogliono nonostante tutto.
> Poi ci sono quelle persone, più diffuse a mio parere, che provano sentimenti non per la persona ma per la situazione. Si innamorano di chi è funzionale loro in quel momento...ed è per quello che i sentimenti non solo non sono ben radicati, ma non esistono...proprio perchè l'essere funzionale per un'altra persona è assolutamente variabile.


questo sempre.
il mio discorso era un altro , magari quando ho tempo ci provo


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quotissimo e me la segno pure da qualche parte perchè è spiegata bene.
> 
> E' un'impressione che ho sempre avuto anch'io.
> Ovviamente persona e situazione sono due fattori interdipendenti.. ma generalmente noto una particolare propensione ad "innamorarsi" più di una che dell'altra, a seconda dei casi.
> ...


grazie,
schiele e i suoi nudi macilenti mi accompagnano spesso  (con buona pace di passante che non li sopporta).


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so se erano repliche, di solito la domenica mandano repliche su realtime...in ogni caso poco me ne viene perchè per me era la prima puntata...
> La peggiore che potessi vedere tra l'altro!
> Avvocato e moglie e ragazzina decisamente più giovane.
> Lui si prende la scuffia per la fanciulla, al punto di prendere in affitto un appartamento dove vedersi, la ragazzina ci abitava e lui in ogni momento libero andava lì, l'avvocato ci aveva pure messo il proprio cognome e nome sul campanello. Praticamente una doppia vita.
> ...


Mnchia. Non l ho vista.
Meno male


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so se erano repliche, di solito la domenica mandano repliche su realtime...in ogni caso poco me ne viene perchè per me era la prima puntata...
> La peggiore che potessi vedere tra l'altro!
> Avvocato e moglie e ragazzina decisamente più giovane.
> Lui si prende la scuffia per la fanciulla, al punto di prendere in affitto un appartamento dove vedersi, la ragazzina ci abitava e lui in ogni momento libero andava lì, l'avvocato ci aveva pure messo il proprio cognome e nome sul campanello. Praticamente una doppia vita.
> ...


E perché mai brividi di terrore?


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E perché mai brividi di terrore?


Perchè ho seriamente rischiato di essere la ragazzina, ma so che il mio finale non sarebbe stato rose e fiori.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ho seriamente rischiato di essere la ragazzina, ma so che il mio finale non sarebbe stato rose e fiori.


O bene, allora. Roba passata. Capito.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> O bene, allora. Roba passata. Capito.


Passata, anzi trapassata!


----------



## brenin (15 Aprile 2015)

*e se fosse qualcosa di " costruito " ?*

Non so come la pensate voi,ma a me sembrano programmi "costruiti " .... tipo quelli che trasmetteva anni fa un canale televisivo meneghino.... Mi chiedo : quanti di voi andrebbero davanti alle telecamere sapendo di incontrare la moglie o il marito con l'amante ? e poi, quanto condiziona i propri comportamenti la presenza della televisione ? Io non ci riuscirei.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Non so come la pensate voi,ma a me sembrano programmi "costruiti " .... tipo quelli che trasmetteva anni fa un canale televisivo meneghino.... Mi chiedo : quanti di voi andrebbero davanti alle telecamere sapendo di incontrare la moglie o il marito con l'amante ? e poi, quanto condiziona i propri comportamenti la presenza della televisione ? Io non ci riuscirei.


Ma sarà come Forum...storie vere interpretate da attori...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2015)

e' tutto finto...ma non le vedete le foto montate? manco photoshop sanno usare


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Insegnano ai fedeli che tradiscono quali sbagli non si devono free.
> I veri *diversamente fedeli *quegli errori, non li fanno.
> Sono davvero da polli totali, che manco un bimbo.


Eh gia' dimenticavo...:up:
Ci sono i "diversamente fedeli" e i "traditori"     .........??  mah 

...una sottile linea di confine li separa...


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2015)

Ho visto il primo episodio poco fa...sono senza parole. Ma quanto posso essere cretini la gente?

Lui è un ebete, ha la faccia da ebete, è un asociale e tradisce pure!

L'amante una pazza latente.

La moglie è una cretina, ha un marito ebete, con la faccia da ebete, asociale che a 40 anni ancora non sa come ambientarsi in una nuova città, la tradisce e lei se lo riprende!

Ma si può perdonare un ebete del genere? E questa è pure prof. universitario....:bici:


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2015)

ora vedo il secondo, mi è sembrato d'intravedere una panterona....vediamo... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2015)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh gia' dimenticavo...:up:Ci sono i "diversamente fedeli" e i "traditori"     .........??  mah ...una sottile linea di confine li separa...


Tranquillo.Va tutto bene.


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2015)

Del secondo episodio dico solo una cosa...ma come siamo messi male!!:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (17 Aprile 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Del secondo episodio dico solo una cosa...ma come siamo messi male!!:unhappy::unhappy:


Dai il secondo è stato figo...

Comunque mi sembrano veramente tutti un po' invorniti eh...


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai il secondo è stato figo...
> 
> Comunque mi sembrano veramente tutti un po' invorniti eh...


Il secondo...ahhh, beh, rispetto al primo...:rotfl:

Quoto!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2015)

Ma l amica che si scopata il marito di lei da 10 anni?
E loro sposati da 5.


Cristo santo.

Mi è tornata in mente Circe.


:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l amica che si scopata il marito di lei da 10 anni?
> E loro sposati da 5.
> 
> 
> ...



Quale?? Racconta com'è finita!!!!!


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Chissa se salta fuori qualche tradimento con la babysitter. ...


----------



## Lucrezia (22 Aprile 2015)

Mah...loro sono attori, se le storie sian vere, non lo so!


----------



## Tessa (29 Aprile 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mah...loro sono attori, se le storie sian vere, non lo so!


Visto oggi per la prima volta. 
Attori sicuro. 
Episodio ambientato a Napoli. 
Lui con accento romanissimo. 
Lei romanissima pure. 
Amante accento sardo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Io ormai lo vedo di nascosto.
Mattia si incazza a mina. 
E non c é verso di fargli cambiare idea.
Che noia sto uomo.
L ultima puntata che ho visto parlava di due sposati da 10 anni, lei fisioterapista lui dirigente di banca e l amante un orsacchiotto teneroso  che sviluppava video giochi.
Il teneroso va da lei per fare fisioterapia.
Insomma per farla breve lei molla il marito dirigente e va a vivere con l amante.
Oggi sono ancora insieme, e aspettano due gemelli.
Bella. Mi é piaciuta.
Una storia romantica.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quale?? Racconta com'è finita!!!!!


Ho visto adesso.
Una storia brutta brutta.
Loro due amiche dai tempi della scuola.
Ma amiche sorelle proprio.
Rapporto Total anche se diverse caratterialmente.
ad un certo punto l amica tutta Frilli presenta un tipo all altra, che invece é piú seria e posata ed era stata sempre quella che aveva aiutato negli anni l amica Frilli a superare il divorzio dei genitori e varie cose.
I due si piacciono e si fidanzato. 
Escono sempre in tre.
Sono tutti talmente uniti che 'la moglie' non ha nessun problema a farli uscire anche da soli.
I due sposati comprano una casa da ristrutturare e l amica Frilli che é architetto, gli fa i progetti.
morale.
Decidono di andare tutti e tre a fare dei lavori ma la moglie non puó e dice ai due, all amica fraterna e al marito, di andare loro.
La Frilli ha un ex fidanzato che ha sempre sospettato che lei si zompasse qualcuno è comincia a seguirla.
Scopre la tresca e avverte la moglie che ovviamente non ci crede.
Ma...
Alla fine peró li becca sul fatto.
A letto insieme.
E l amica gli confessa che loro erano amanti da molti prima che si sposassero. 
Sostanzialmente quando glielo aveva presentato si scopavano giá da anni.


Che botta.
Io credo avrei commesso omicidio.
In certe situazioni ho un sangue freddo invidiabile, prevale la parte gelida tebana,  ma in quel caso credo che avrei dato di matto.
Spero di non saperlo mai.
Paura.
:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ormai lo vedo di nascosto.
> Mattia si incazza a mina.
> E non c é verso di fargli cambiare idea.
> Che noia sto uomo.
> ...



Ormai lo guardo da un pò e non avevo ancora beccato storie dove gli amanti si mettono insieme... pensavo le avessero eliminate tutte


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

A me la cosa che fa comunque ridere è che sono evidentemente attori e che fanno fare le ricostruzioni ad altri attori...


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho visto adesso.
> Una storia brutta brutta.
> Loro due amiche dai tempi della scuola.
> Ma amiche sorelle proprio.
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Arianna (10 Maggio 2015)

https://youtu.be/MZuSaudKc68


----------

